
Google links don't work after iOS 9.3 - acqq
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7507396?start=0&tstart=0
======
dfcowell
Safari does nothing when tapping on a story link in HN. Trying to long-hold
and open in new tab locks up the app, forcing me to quit it (via the app
switcher).

Chrome on iOS (which uses a Safari webview internally with some custom
handlers) lets me long-hold and open in new tab, but single tapping on story
links does nothing.

Similar situation on other sites. I don't have any content blocking apps
installed that I know of. Seems totally random which sites work in which
browser and which don't. Phone is worse than useless now.

~~~
r00fus
What device and iOS version? I don't have these problems... IPhone6/9.3/Purify
content-blocker

Edit: more context

~~~
dfcowell
iOS 9.2.1, iPhone 6, no blockers.

Going to try an upgrade to 9.3 and see what happens.

UPDATE: iOS 9.3 (13E233) Japanese Ver.

Still broken. No blockers.

~~~
titanix2
Same version, iPhone 6, no problem to open HN links nor Google ones.

------
mnem
Both work fine for me. I wonder if it's to do with content blockers installed
on individual devices?

~~~
zarify
This was my problem. One of the later updates to 1Blocker killed comments in
HN for me.

------
Animats
"It's not done until Google doesn't run!"

~~~
acqq
HN links to other sites don't work for me now.

------
boulos
HN story links are also busted in Mobile Safari (even after disabling
JavaScript and Developer mode). Amusingly, the comments link isn't.

~~~
acqq
Yes, now I see that on my phone too. Following HN links is also impossible now
on my iPhone. Wow.

I can't even click on the "online support" from the Apple Support page! That
is, it doesn't work.

------
sparrow_pak
I have had a similar issue since iOS 9.2 with my iPhone 6s Plus. Safari
randomly freeze when I open a link in the background. This issue doesn't
appear every time, but does appear several times（<10） a week.

I bought the 6sP this year and restored it from my local backup. Usually I
have tons of tabs opened in Safari. Thus, I initially suspect this issue may
related to those many tabs or some corruption in backup data.

After upgrade to 9.3, I still have this issue. Not sure whether my problem is
related to the problem discussed here, though they had similar behavior.

------
dijit
Just tried it. Both the app and the website work fine for me. :/

~~~
acqq
The browser on my iPhone works bad however:

After I Google something on my iPhone, if I click on any link that is the
result of the Google search, the Mobile Safari stays frozen for me. Even
switching to another application (with the "big physical button") gets delayed
and then occurs in sequence more times, which means that some tight loop (or
the flood of priority events) prevented the processing of the button, and only
later the buffered presses are handled.

I've deleted cookies, history and the website data and rebooted, nothing
changes.

I don't have any ad blocker installed, unless some app installed it behind my
back? The only app I've installed recently is booking.com.

There are also other forum topics with the same bug:

[https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7442924?start=165&tstar...](https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7442924?start=165&tstart=0)

I wouldn't be surprised that some of the apps which adds some "handler" is the
problem just like the Windows Explorer extensions made problem to Windows.
However these can't be controlled by the user, and I would prefer not deleting
all my apps and adding it one by one to discover if it would work then.

Even in Firefox for iPhone the links don't work directly. Obviously the "long
hold" handling is different however: I can "open new tab" in Firefox but in
Safari the whole Safari blocks and I have to kill it once I manage to wait
enough for the phone to be responsive again.

~~~
giovannibajo1
It happens also to my wife's iPhone 6, but amusingly only on messages and
mail, not safari. Same bug.

------
atishay811
Same for me. Google doesn't work. I was looking at rolling back. Apple updates
have been regressive for a while. I am beginning to feel that it is time we
lock down our phone like the good old days. The new stuff hasn't been really
good for a while.

